

Is male longevity less important than female? - epo
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/the-real-reason-women-outlive-men-its-all-a-matter-of-breeding-2115643.html

======
gaius
As a good Feminist, I call for funding to be reallocated from female to male
healthcare to establish Equality.

